# Welche Kompakte ?



## Digicat (27. Juli 2014)

Servus

Nach dem der Wunsch kam einen eigenen Thread für Kompakte zu eröffnen ...

Bitte sehr ...

Sony: RX1, RX10, RX100 II/III
Olympus: Stylus1
Panasonic: TZ-Reihe

uvm ... hier mehr darüber


----------



## Joachim (27. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte mir auch schon ne Kompakte holen - aber da ich die Bilder zu 95% nur fürs Internet brauch und die sonst zumindest für 10x15 Abzüge reichen, bin ich bei nem Smartphone mit ner brauchbaren Kamera gelandet. Das hat man noch dazu sowie so immer dabei.

Von den oben genennten sollen die Sony nicht schlecht sein...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juli 2014)

Es ist keinesfalls was Schlimmes sich für die Kompaktautomaten zu entscheiden. Schlimmer sind Leute mit schwerer Technik, die damit nicht umgehen können.


----------



## Luuh (1. Nov. 2014)

Ich hatte eine sehr lange Zeit eine *Sony CyberShot DSC HX7V*, mit derer
Ergebnissen ich auch immernoch zufrieden bin. Für Einsteiger in die "Foto-Szene"
kann ich Sony's CyberShot-Serie wirklich empfehlen. Ein Bild aus Gibraltar:
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141101/9iyndxwv.jpg Schon klar, sie kann nicht
mit einer DSLR mit gutem Objektiv mithalten, aber dafür, dass sie so alt ist, dass schon
nurnoch die "B-Version" der Kamera auf Amazon existiert, ist sie wirklich gut.
Allerdings hatte meine bei Nacht von Anfang an ziemliche Probleme, ich glaube aber,
dass das dieser Fehler nur bei meiner aufkam: http://s14.directupload.net/images/141101/8t6hppa6.jpg
(zum Zeitpunkt des Bildes war weder Staub noch Wassertröpfchen
oder ähnlichesan der Linse).


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (2. Nov. 2014)

Hallo!

Ich habe die Canon Powershot D30 http://www.dkamera.de/testbericht/canon-powershot-d30/
Es gibt sicher bessere, aber die kann man bedenkenlos mit Unterwasser nehmen 
Und schöne Unterwasseraufnahmen ist doch auch was besonderes.

Im Teich habe ich sie noch nicht getestet (war mir zu kalt) aber Meer hat auch was
        
Herstellerangabe: 25m Tiefe
Selbstversuch: > 30m Tiefe (wobei sie bei 28m nicht mehr auslöst)

Ich hatte vorher schon die D10, welche leider einen Sturz auf die Klippen nicht ganz überlebt hat. Diese hatte ich auch öfters bis 30m beim Tauchen (obwohl nur bis 10m angegeben) mitgenommen...

Auch Überwasser macht die D30 ordentliche Aufnahmen, aber hat nur ein kleines Zoom.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------

